# FS



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

6 German blue ram $20 Pending
2 Silver angels $5 Pending

OBO


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great prices.Are you starting over?


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes I will be


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

interested in the Apistogramma pair but I will be away for a couple days.PM in a couple days if you still have them.Thanks


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Time to go AFRICAN :lol:


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Pm sent,thanks


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

PM Sent for the apisto pair !


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Only interested in two rams. Photos?


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Albino cory pictures


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Julii and peppered


----------

